

Caltrain planning to cancel almost half of their trains - jluxenberg

See http://www.caltrain.com/riderinfo/Proposed_Service_Changes.html<p>via a friend:
"Caltrain may be cutting most of their trains come July. According to the proposed schedule there are only commute-hour trains, and a number of stops will be closing.<p>I'm particularly irked by the last train leaving the city at 8:30am, and then no trains until around 4 pm. Read the proposed schedule here and see if the train you normally take is on it: http://www.caltrain.com/Assets/Public/48TrainScheduleDRAFT_02-09-2011.pdf<p>There is a meeting in SF to hear public comments about this proposal. There are also meetings later in the week in San Carlos and Gilroy.
Read about the nature of the service changes here: http://www.caltrain.com/riderinfo/Proposed_Service_Changes.html<p>I've made a facebook event for the SF meeting, which I will be attending. If you are affected by the extreme schedule change you should come as well. Facebook event is here: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=163048787079367<p>Please invite your friends that take the train."
======
jluxenberg
clickable:

[http://www.caltrain.com/riderinfo/Proposed_Service_Changes.h...](http://www.caltrain.com/riderinfo/Proposed_Service_Changes.html)

[http://www.caltrain.com/Assets/Public/48TrainScheduleDRAFT_0...](http://www.caltrain.com/Assets/Public/48TrainScheduleDRAFT_02-09-2011.pdf)

<http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=163048787079367>

------
booduh
Alright, this is no good.

How much?

